# For the Landlocked



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

guys. I have a friend that has been fishing the Gilmerton and loading up on 20-25" fish. Even some 35"+ have been landed from what I saw him bring home. All in the early evening. Good luck if ya go.


----------



## Steve O (Nov 3, 2005)

What side of the bridge,and what did he use for bait ?


----------



## redfish chaser (Oct 10, 2008)

I've heard of a couple of people getting tickets for fishing that area,they say it's private property.
any word on that issue?:fishing:


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

How about the Steel Bridge fellas? I know people catch stripers out there sometime, and it's only 10 minutes or so from my house in Great Bridge. I've been under it plenty of times by boat. Haven't done much fishing there. Is there a good spot to fish it from the shore?


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

redfish chaser said:


> I've heard of a couple of people getting tickets for fishing that area,they say it's private property.
> any word on that issue?:fishing:


This is true


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve O said:


> What side of the bridge,and what did he use for bait ?


the Underside Red white and or and yellow gotchas


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

redfish chaser said:


> I've heard of a couple of people getting tickets for fishing that area,they say it's private property.
> any word on that issue?:fishing:



I heard of an idiot being chased off the railroad bridge retreiving his gotcha. They have fished it 10xs with no problems.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I know that any time you are on the railroad tracks or bridge you will get popped. N&W police don't play around on that stuff.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Fishing_Feud said:


> guys. I have a friend that has been fishing the Gilmerton and loading up on 20-25" fish. Even some 35"+ have been landed from what I saw him bring home. All in the early evening. Good luck if ya go.


dang i wonder if youre friend knows you BLASTING his spot on the www


----------



## Steve O (Nov 3, 2005)

Fishing_Feud said:


> the Underside Red white and or and yellow gotchas


Fishing_Feud, I guess what I really meant was the north side or the south side of the bridge.
I fish the south side for pups and trout but I have never been able to figure out how to fish under the bridge. 






-


----------



## Willis2805 (Oct 27, 2008)

drawinout said:


> How about the Steel Bridge fellas? I know people catch stripers out there sometime, and it's only 10 minutes or so from my house in Great Bridge. I've been under it plenty of times by boat. Haven't done much fishing there. Is there a good spot to fish it from the shore?


I used to fish from the shore under there at the steel bridge when I was in high school. We used to do decently well on the stripers up to about 25 inch. Hope this helps


----------



## SENATOR-FOGHORN (Jul 20, 2008)

If up around Great Bridge Locks, stop and cast around locks,especially when boats are moving through and there is a little current moving. Something in the way of chartreuse tails on lead-heads will be deadly.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

red_fish said:


> dang i wonder if youre friend knows you BLASTING his spot on the www


One thing is fo sure. That would be no concern of yours 

Also there is a very good spot for specks opposite side of the hot ditch. You have to park and walk thru the woods about a little ways. Go down bainbridge and park across from the backside of the landfill. Walk to the river and fish the area where the little cove comes back in towards the landfill. You should have some waders to get it (lure)out there. Be careful once you wade out far enough it can get deep in a few areas. People been burnin em up back there!!! Im alll for helpin people FISH. One thing is fo sure you cant catch em for em. Let the bashing begin! Oh hang on just a minute another spot to burn. Duck Inn side of the Lesner right before the tide begins to go out. Be there or be square!! Cast a white 2oz cannonball with an electric chicken body between the light pole and bridge(as far as you can) just when the tide starts to go out, moving slowly and work that area. Just let your rig bounce across the bottom bringing it back to you slowly. YOU will hook up with some nice 25"+. football fish. Once the tide begins to move fast you will not be able to get em out of the bridge pylons. Better be using braid too. Catch all you want but please eat all you take!. Compliments of Red opcorn:Fishopcorn:


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh yeah one more thing!!!

I bet live bait under a bobber would work killer at that area oppisite of the hot ditch I honestly bet you could get some 8 pounders!. I have a really good spot I found on Sunday for trolling rockfish just inside the demarcation line by Cape Henry. I had a very busy morning when the radio chatter reflected a poor bite for most. If you fish by boat i may let you in on that one well maybe. Then again it could have just been I was at the right place at the right time! I kept a 42" and a _6".


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

red_fish said:


> dang i wonder if youre friend knows you BLASTING his spot on the www


 I wonder if you know that he keeps about 10 fish everytime he goes. Now whos is the bad guy.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Some rough crowds hang out around there occasionally. And if you are keeping fish out of that water, good luck. Its probably less than a mile from the cove, but that stretch has to be THE nastiest water in Chesapeake.

With that being said...good fishin over there. Had a lot of success with standard striper/redfish lures and bait. Black drum stack up there in the summer and have even seen a sheepshead or two pulled out.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Aint nuttin wrong with mig. Fish coming outta there been eating fish and crabs out of there my whole life


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Iv given some horse croaker to my gf's Italian grandmother. Maybe twice a year max. I know it may not killl you, but its not makin ya any healthier Red. And stop eating the crabs out of there. Throw them on a circle hook and let them back out. Whole or knuckle is the ultimate bait out there. You know about chili dog log out that way?


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Hunter you are right there are some rough crowds out there but I think us sono boys got a bad rap for being a rough crowd for a few guys roughing up a dude for getting the higerson b cove shut down I heard the guy drove over the baracade to launch his yak cuz he didn't want to carry it 100 yards


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

That cove was being asked to shut down for years. It wasnt the SONO boys like you (yall are just rough around the edges), I had a lot of guys workin for me from Portlock when I was buildin pools. It was the group that was drinkin underage, leavin empty 40's, smokin non-tobacco products, and fighting in those 2 areas bc they knew noone saw them. I knew a group who used to camp out and build bonfires on the point of the Hig. cove. That escalated into skeet shootin their empty bottles eventually. THAT is the behavior that closes a place down reallllllllllllll fast in this day and age.

By the way, comin home for christmas for a week. Leavin tomorrow after work. Bringin my waders and gear...


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Originally from S.N. myself....32 yrs.!!! 

12/13/08 Kipto


















W2F


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

do you still have youre kayak?
if not i have a few if you need one


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

I use to parade around the double deuce myself back in the day. Now who woulda thunk that? Peace Out


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Fishing_Feud said:


> I use to parade around the double deuce myself back in the day. Now who woulda thunk that? Peace Out


haha we got the new sono bar and grill coming soon across from the old DD


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Not the Double Deusch???

And across the street is the "old" JB'S Gallery....and let's not forget the "Butterfield Stage(AKA Country Club Later on):....or the Cup and Saucer......the Derby????


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

red_fish said:


> do you still have youre kayak?
> if not i have a few if you need one



Preciate that, I sold the redfish before I moved down here. Keep me posted when yall are goin out if you dont mind.


----------

